# What age did you retire?



## AngieM2

I'm approaching that retirement age in a few years and wondering at what age did you retire. 

And in this case, I'm probably talking more of those that worked in an office or other "establishment" that is not your own business or farm.

Did you start counting down at about age 60 or earlier?


----------



## Guest

53. Had worked hard, saved up my money. Then a series of catastrophic events happened that took all my energy. And, eventually, most of my savings too. I was fortunate to have been prepared for that rainy day my daddy always talked about. Better to spend all your money on your family when they need it than to leave it to them after you're dead, right?? Now I'm 61, all the emergencies have resolved, some good, some bad. I'm not going to start over now. Next year, SS. Yeah, Baby!!


----------



## danielsumner

*56* Wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## Raeven

I guess I "retired" at age 45. That's why my husband and I moved to Oregon, he kept working at a formal job and I didn't. Instead, I worked at a part-time business I'd started about 15 years earlier. After he died, I carried on with the business, expanding it to a level with which I was comfortable. It doesn't take much of my time, so that gives me time to keep up with my little farming pursuits and have a social life.

I don't expect anything to change much except eventually I'll be able to collect SS (if it's still around) and participate in Medicare (if it's still around). So I guess I'm as "retired" as I'm ever going to get.


----------



## Jokarva

DH and I both retired last year at 55. That was the earliest we both could leave our jobs with reasonable retirement benefits, so we started planning for that somewhere in our 30s.


----------



## TxGypsy

35 :bow::banana:

I've been retired for 5 years.


----------



## AngieM2

I think I'm envious of you that have retired early.


----------



## Sawmill Jim

I don't think i retired i just quit :hobbyhors Just spend a lot time riding this old:hobbyhors


----------



## Micheal

64 1/2 - was the age I quit paid employment - time enough via cobra to have health insurance till Medicare.....
Could I have retired earlier? Yep, but not without spending a bundle on health insurance....


----------



## WhyNot

I'm not sure I'm qualified to answer this since I've owned my own businesses since age 24. "Technically" I retired when I was 33. It was at that time I was extremely overworked and had mounting health issues and was struggling mentally and physically just to make it through my day.....when it hit me. I didn't "have" to work. So I sold both branches of one business and liquidated the other side business and stopped.

But. I'm a workaholic in a sense. About 2.5 years ago I came out of retirement and opened another business to reposition myself. I sold that this spring and am tying up lose ends. The idea was to re-retire, however, after a bunch of thinking and soul searching, I'll be in semi-retirement...in a new location and opening another business. Or two. HA! So semi retirement on my own terms..this time I have someone that can uhm...temper my enthusiasm though....basically slap me when I'm pushing too much. I'm 37 now and looking forward to my semi life.


----------



## fordy

..................Retirement is more about cash flow and ability too pay your basic living expenses than about age ! Once a body turns 62 they should start collecting SS unless their income is sufficient too meet their needs , then wait until their SS defined retirement age . 
...................The exempt amount of income allowed by SS for years 62 , 63 , 64 , 65 is 14,160 . For the year your turn 66 the exempt amount increases too $38, xxx . Given the dismal state of the economy I'd think most folks with jobs would keep working until age 70 or so , IF their health holds up and their employer is OK with their on going employment . , fordy


----------



## InvalidID

Depends on what retired means. I stopped working for other people at about 29. Im 33 now and I run a few small business intersts but nothing that demands my time. If that counts then Ive been retired since 29. If not... Likely Ill never retire. Im sure there will always be something interesting to try.


----------



## AngieM2

I was wondering as I wish to be able to leave conventional work force asap. But that' still appears to be a few years.

One thing I want to try to do is make life in an affordable on less manner, so if the opportunity arises I can opt-out sooner even if still working before SS can kick in. 

I've had 3 or 4 times in life when things were lining up and then I've had some pretty severe financial happenings where the rug was really pulled out from under me, and I have to start over. I think I'm on my 3rd or 4th start over since the divorce which was my major reset.

This is why I've been asking - I'm trying to still figure it out for me and see who's story may give the most ideas for my situation.

Thanks for the answers and any more that come along.


----------



## Karen

Angie, IMHO if you can obtain health insurance, take the Social Security at age 62. There really isn't all that much difference in what you get enough to justify working until you're no longer physically able to do anything after retirement. After age 60 or so, anything can happen; even to someone physically fit. We all hear all the time about someone just dropping dead or too ill to enjoy retirement.

Especially with your sewing and alteration experience and talent, you could supplement your Social Security sewing from home. If things get too bad, you could always just get a part-time job in a fabric shop or even start a little side business teaching people how to sew. With this economy, which isn't going to get any better, I think there will be an even bigger interest in learning to make or alter our own clothes and sewing home decor. If your skilled at pattern-making, there's a HUGE hole and need for patterns in big gal sizes.


----------



## emdeengee

I retired from working for other people and companies 17 years ago and immediately started my own company. I retired from it this year at 58. I love it. Retiring from work of course does not mean retiring from life. You just get to do what you want, when you want and have the time and energy to try all sorts of new things. And there are some things that you can make or do that will nicely supplement your income or you can go back to your old work on a single job or contract basis. I have no intention of going back to my old work. Enough was enough even though I enjoyed it right to the end. 

It takes quite a bit of planning (and discipline) to retire and it sure pays to start early. But there are no do overs so you have to plan according to the time left, your income and how you want to live after retirement. Debt free is absolutely imperative if you want to retire early. So is simplifying your life and that will be useful as you age and not just financially. 

Financial setbacks are to be expected in life and we all have them so emergency savings are a must as well. And you should never be living up your entire income but continue to live below your means.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

AngieM2 said:


> I'm approaching that retirement age in a few years and wondering at what age did you retire.
> 
> And in this case, I'm probably talking more of those that worked in an office or other "establishment" that is not your own business or farm.
> 
> Did you start counting down at about age 60 or earlier?


I am not retired yet, but am counting down.

I have had what is basically an office job for a bit over 18 years. I am 53 now, and have 93 weeks until I turn 55 and reach 20 years on the job. [Yes, I am counting down the weeks, and marking them on my calendar, almost two years out - pitiful, I know.] At 55 with 20 years service I will qualify for some early retirement benefits, including gap insurance. 

But I don't know yet if I actually will retire at 55. I don't hate my job, and the longer I hang in the better our financial cushion will be for the future. I am such a worrywart, I know that when the time comes I will have a hard time pulling the trigger.


----------



## ldc

Angie, nothing wrong about playing yr retirement date by ear; see how you feel, what happens w the job, etc. I'm 57, lost my career job in '03, went back in 05 to teach the students from New Orleans after katrina, was p-t at the Comm Coll 05-08, started at the library in '07, and am still here at the Lib - it's been 5 years. There are no benefits here; it was the best (and only thing I could find at my age). Long story but my soc sec has been reduced by 60% (Cause I worked for the state here, and the state doesn't participate), and then lost 66% of my pension at the Univ. Sept 11, that was then sold to AIG Europe. Despite other advice above, many of us did have substantial contigency plans that have now tanked. Do what you feel is right for you when the time comes!!! All the best, ldc


----------



## AngieM2

thanks for understanding that even with the best plans, outside forces can sure mess them up.

I'm really sorry to hear that your retirement funding has been reduced, etc.

Well, I'll be 60 in August and really really want to have some land by then, then I want that little house as the electricity and such would be less. - less to have to support as I get older, etc. 

I am working on things as I can; but it sure hurts to think you've done it right, played the rules and had others mess it up for you. 

and ldc - in 2005 I was laid off from a company that I had worked for 19.5 years. They didn't do retirement, just a good lay off package, and the 401K to use for the 2 years before I got another decent permanant with benefits job. (some unemployment and temp jobs and 401k usage kept the bills paid).


----------



## WhyNot

AngieM2 said:


> I am working on things as I can; but it sure hurts to think you've done it right, played the rules and had others mess it up for you.


Yes it sure does. This happened to a family friend....she was about to retire a few years ago, having worked for Merrill Lynch for over 30 years and built up quite a pension and whatever else. All of it. Gone. Blink of an eye.


----------



## emdeengee

Life is hard and unpredictable and certainly not fair. That is why your contingency plans have to have contingency plans. 

When we were young we were invincible and had all the time in the world. We worked very hard but spent all our money and much more. And we had a great time doing it! But sooner or later one of life&#8217;s hiccups happens and the piper has to be paid. We learned our lesson &#8211; painfully! - and started to live a debt free/cash only lifestyle.

My personal experience is that emergencies are like wolves &#8211; they travel in packs. The first one chases you until you think you have escaped or are just exhausted and then the second one hamstrings you. The third one comes in for the kill. We were not prepared for our first round of emergencies and tragedies so went deeply into debt and worked years to pay that off.

Unemployment, layoffs, illness, accidents, divorce, death of a partner and a child, unwise investments, victim of a crime, unwise spending etc .etc. etc. All of these can not only destroy you emotionally but financially. The only thing to do is just keep going. Of course as you age you have less time to play catch up.

Some of the lessons we learned were that you can never be prepared enough for emergencies and to never count on an income or anyone else to make decisions for you or protect your interests. Always have another way of earning what you need just to survive. If you have two incomes bank half of the highest (25%) and only live on the remaining 75% or less. Living this way you can quickly save enough money for a cash emergency fund to carry you not just for 6 months but for years. Always live below your income.

If you have a mortgage you need some other way to pay for it if employment dries up. The kids might not be happy that they have to share a room but it is a good life lesson &#8211; nothing stays the same forever. Renting out a room or creating a separate 2 room apartment with kitchenette and bathroom, separate ground level entry and parking space as we did will always guarantee an income to pay the mortgage and in fact will pay it down faster. If you have a garage or outbuildings you can rent it out as storage space. We have a boat and 2 snowmobiles in our garage and in winter we have 2 ATVs, 3 motorcycles and a camper in an out building. They pay storage fees (half of anywhere in town) and their own insurance.

Growing and raising your own food and alternate sources of heat and energy will all make you less reliant on others or money. If you can&#8217;t work your garden or land anymore due to illness you can &#8220;share crop&#8221; it out. Our neighbour uses our land and shares the produce.

If you are unemployed or get laid off even for just a few months it is a good sign that you need another or an additional way to make money. Starting your own business (full or part time) or going back to school to change careers are all worthwhile. Of course we found that we each had to work 2 jobs after changing just to pay the student loans but we wanted to have them gone in 3 years.

And of course the most important lesson of all. Never put all of your eggs in one basket. Investments promise the moon but rarely deliver. Some of your investments have to be in absolutely secure &#8220;products&#8221; even if they earn little or no in interest.


----------



## ldc

emdeengee, I have never been married, so have missed that prep! Usually have 4 or more things going on the side. Got laid off from the University 18 times in 16 years...had 6 elderly relatives w no one else to help, etc. Yes, things happen in life.


----------



## DYngbld

Retired at 40. Will retire again at 55, and be 100% debt free.


----------



## emdeengee

Idc - things happen in life without doubt and having a partner is a blessing particularly if you both have the same goals and work ethic. On the other hand many partners are more of a millstone than a help. 

We had parents, kids and foster kids to look after as well which is just part of life. Some things you choose and others are duty and love. 

Why would you be laid off from the University 18 times in 16 years?!?!! If you were a permanent employee rather than a contract worker that sounds like gross mismanagement on their part. I was laid off twice in three years for 3 months at a time from a company I worked for and after the second lay off notice I did not go back but found other employment. You can't plan for everything that happens but you can make changes to prevent repeat occurrences even if it takes a long time.


----------



## ldc

EMDEENGEE, my BF died unexpectedly, the University was almost the only employer I could work for here - was already an economic migrant from another part of the country,the foster kids weren't grown yet and couldn't move them, etc. As mentioned above, I used to have 4 things on the side, but the economy started tanking in LA before the famous hurricanes....


----------



## emdeengee

Sorry but you misunderstand my question. How did the University justify laying you off 18 times in 16 years? There must be gross mismanagement of funding on their part and a disregard of basic employment standards not to mention how punitive and disruptive this was to your life! Frankly I am appalled that they could do this. Also not being able to leave because of family obligations is understandable.


----------



## arnie

The union I belonged to really takes care of it members I had 33 years in at age 50 and was eligible for a decent penchion full health dental and eye care the farm was paid for .it seemed I was working only to pay taxes and car payments so I retired   raise chickens gardens milk a cow have dogs pigs i'd spent years learning about canning and gathering up all the equipment tiller canners ect.built pig pen barn cabin everything a person needs. As hank jr. Says I live back in the woods a country boy can survive only I lack companionship this is a hard gap to fill


----------



## Shrek

I had my retirement planned to begin when I was 45 however a takeover of my employer forced me to move my retirement up to just after I turned 41. A decade later I am still retired and my long term retirement plan has been adequately adjusted to compensate for its initialization four years earlier than I had originally intended.


----------



## tallpines

I stopped working at 55 ----- 
collected SS at 62.

DH had me covered for insurance.
He retired at 65, 10 months.


----------



## whiterock

55, just a few months short of 56th birthday. Had two heart spells the last year and I didn't have the stamina or the disposition to deal with kids any more. Nerves were shot when I got out of the hospital the second time that year.

Been 6 years now. I make enough on retirement to do quite nicely, since I am debt free except for what i Have on a couple of credit cards. One of those is used for meds, the other was used for a new toy or two I got myself and didn't have the cash on me at the time.

ED


----------



## SageLady

DH and I both retired at age 50. He had a small pension and all our debt was paid off including our home so we could afford it. He also had had back surgery and couldn't do the kind of work he had been doing anymore so retirement was the way to go.... I quit work at the same time. No regrets, it's been great. We now have time to smell the roses so to speak. We live simply and frugally. It's a great way to live in my opinion...we do whatever we want to do everyday, that is after we get the chores done.


----------



## zwarte

I retired last year at 58. I watched a close friend die of ALS and decided life was short. 

I have a modest pension and reasonable health care. The farm is paid off as is the house in town. I rent extra space and am selling off things I no longer need. I haven't touched my retirement accounts.

Even though I have moments when I miss the engagement of my former work, the freedom to wake up and make my own plan is still delicious.


----------



## mnn2501

AngieM2 said:


> Did you start counting down at about age 60 or earlier?


I'm 56 and been counting down for about 1 year now.

Looking to retire at 68 -- 67 is full retirement for me, but because my wife is 4.5 years younger than me I need to keep her insurance going until she is 63.5 - then Cobra coverage will take her to 65 and medicare.


----------



## mnn2501

Karen said:


> There really isn't all that much difference in what you get enough to justify working until you're no longer physically able to do anything after retirement.


There's $400 a month difference between 62 and 67 for me. that's a big difference to me and would mean the difference between having to work part time and not having to work.


----------



## Brooks WV

I retired at 41. The only way to retire in the conventional sense, is to be debt free. We only buy what we can pay for right then and there. It takes discipline, and that's what hurts a lot of people. They just can't break the spending habit. A lot like the Congress and Senate.


----------



## jwal10

I was forced to retire from farming at 37 for health reasons. Got my health back 3 years later and went to work for my hometown in the water department. Was having health problems again because of stress when I was let go after 16 years. I was a little over 3 months from 55, waited and took early retirement. Less than anticipated but it was time. I work 16 hours now, no stress. I have rentals for added income. I am saving more now than I was working full time. Everything worked out well....James


----------



## Bountiful Ranch

Micheal said:


> 64 1/2 - was the age I quit paid employment - time enough via cobra to have health insurance till Medicare.....
> Could I have retired earlier? Yep, but not without spending a bundle on health insurance....


That is the same thing here. Husband is 61 and qualifies for retirement. We have the money for full retirement but that health insurance keeps us going. I wish he would, we have a nice ranch here and I think he would have lots of fun full time on it. I sure could use the help!


----------



## Joe.G

Ill be eligible for full retirement at 47 Years old with Health Benefits for me for life, My partner is also in teh state system and will be able to retire a year after me ( She wil be in her early 50's and she will have medical upon retirement, She is in a 20 and out sytem ad I am in a 25 and out system. I am a county Employee she is a state. Our home won't be quite paid off at that point but I am pretty sure we could swing it and be fine, Ill prob pick up a part time job. We may stay longer at our jobs if things are going well and we are still happy. Only time will tell.


----------



## arnie

50 because I had a union that once I got so many hours I became elegible for a liveable penchen with health benifits included the only problem is frpm wprking hatd and all those hours I'm pretty wll wore out .and as I noticed my peers who hung in thete to 62-65 none of em lasted to long to enjoy the retirement years so I went for it when the chance arrived .l will say I dida lot of preperation getting the farm out of dept learning to garden can all the homesteder stuff just wish I could have known fuel prices wete going to double ect. But that would have happened if I was in the city or farm .
So far I,v never regreted it not missing the pressure or dayly grind just miss my imeadait family who I am very close to but now live so far away


----------



## Slick

49 been retired 14 years. After 30 years with the fire service eligibility to retire was at 25 years service. Opted for 5 more years for a better benefit. At 62 started drawing SS. House paid for. Land paid for. Health decent. Each day decide what to do if nothing set around and watch TV. But I do stay busy. Hope everyone is enjoying there retirement as much as I enjoy mine.

George


----------



## speedfunk

I guess I'm semi retired. 33. I have my own business. I started 5 or so years working on less and less. I was full time, then 2.5 days a week , then one day a week, now starting this July I'm 1 day every two weeks. I do Network/IT stuff. This was by my design, not getting cut back. I had one super tell me never before has someone requested less hours before :buds:. We also have built a house on spec and sold our original house as a profit which has helped along our journey.

During this process of reducing my income from 45K/yr to now around 10k we keep doing more our selfs. The amount of money I have over and top of the bills has remained roughly the same during this transition. I have not put anything into any type of financial money type thing (in fact I've stripped my retirement when leaving the state) . The house and land and land resources are the investment. The house will be finished soon and we can actually enjoy some of the downtime (besides being dad to 3 kids  

I dont have a "passive" income per say, which is something I'd really like. I'm currently looking into building a natural/salvage tiny house rental on our property for a life long income. Diversity being key I might mix this with maple syrup,Tech stuff, music, extra food crops/wood crops to sell at road side. Again its not the focus ..the focus is putting money into things that making living less expensive. Just be careful not to add overhead! A couple things on the task list is a small spring house for seasonal storage (made from stuff on property if possible) and a water wheel to give ability to generate electric (to cover $40/mo bill) and maybe have the ability for a mill of different types.The stock market and indirectly supporting corporations that dont have my values does not appeal to me all that much. 

I know that the early retirement crowd (Early Retirement Extreme) generally saves up huge money and lives off dividends and interest. Besides being impatient and wanting to do things I want now , I see this though as putting all your eggs in one basket..the money basket. If for some reason you see a DE-valueing of the dollar your accumulated wealth, that based on historical data seemed to secure , could be gone(ish). To much risk outside of my direct control for my personality. Money is a means of exchange to me NOT a storage mechanism for accumulated wealth.

The more I free up time the more opportunities are popping up, I'm sure others find this as well. When you start doing more and more for your self you build skills and experience. Now , I could run our small excavator or be a builder if needed. Really though its the diversity of doing stuff on our own that I enjoy. No "job" allows what I'm after. Computers are pretty great in a way for my personality because they always change but after years its getting a bit stale...

I'm finding working with nature is the challenge I'm next up for. Its been an interesting experience trying to find the relationship with the land that best meets the needs of our family and respects what is there and what the land needs  Despite being born and raised on a dirt road in the middle of nowhere, We never grew anything growing up and I find I'm not the most "nurturing" person. So I tend to have a stand off approach to growing stuff, so we have been planting strawberries/blueberries and will continue to plant them while adding nut crops for our winter food supply. This is the area of investment in time and resources for sure. Our food bill is around 12K per year over half of what I need per year to live off of.

We are debt free and own our home on 14acres. 

Nice thread ..i've enjoyed reading these posts ..esp the crowd retiring early , always looking for ideas

I would love to hear others ideas for long term income?


----------



## machinist

I quit the public sector at 57 and started my own machine shop business. Wish I could have done that 40 years ago! Started SS at 62, and my wife did also. I continued to work part time in the business until age 65 because I enjoyed it. She had a great deal on medical ins. from the Census Bureau, paid by a retirement annuity there. so, our SS is pretty much free and clear as disposalble income. 

We are loving the freedom to do whatever we want now. We have some savings that are driving us nuts about what to do with it now. Banks and all conventional investments are REAL scary. The economy and the dollar are ready to implode, and the ROW is at least that bad. 

So, our direction has been to put money, labor and other resources into things that make our life better and cheaper. That includes all the standard homestead stuff, along with some solar power, water collection, and more. We have about maxxed out our one acre in that way, so we are looking for more opportunities to make or save a buck. 

So far, so good. We are able to put fully half our income into future needs, hopefully mitigating the day when SS is no more.


----------



## farmrbrown

By my calculations, I should be able to retire...............5 years............after I'm dead, lol.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I was 58 when I finally had to sit down. I was eligible at 47 because of my heart condition/surgery, but I was a high energy person that pushed myself into another heart attack/surgery in 2004. That should have made me sit down, but stubborn me kept pushing. My employer bent over backwards to make accomodations to keep me employed. It was to the point that I was a liability for them and I couldn't do it any longer even with supports. I was working through a grant to Head Start as a cluster resource specialist. The grant was federal and was being phased out. When I left no one was hired to replace me and the grant was terminated. 

My husband retired at 61, last year. His was an odd situation where he no longer qualified for the job and could not obtain the recertification due to restrictions in the interpretation of the laws regarding his health conditions. Added to that was his continued loss of mobility and increased pain due to acute RA, Crohns, and diabetes.

Neither of us wanted to retire. We loved our life being out and about and making a contribution to society.


----------



## English Oliver

I retired at 50, spent two years fishing and slowly going crazy. After two years a guy called and offered me a job and I jumped on it. I spent the next 11 years in Eastern Europe and China, working six or seven days a week and loving every minute. I reretired at 63.

"O"


----------



## ani's ark

I'm 32, and have a mantra: 'mortgage free by 40'. The goal is to semi-retire at 40 with a nearly self sufficient property, well set up, and have a bit in the bank for a rainy day. 

Every dollar thats not needed to survive goes straight on our mortgage or savings for property projects to reduce our living costs. The saying goes 'its better to save a dollar than earn a dollar is true - you pay tax on a dollar earned. The mortgage is the biggest cost and prevents us retiring, but it still beats paying rent - why pay someone elses mortgage?

We plan to work on our homestead until we die, earn enough cash income to pay for extras like savings, property taxes and a bit of fuel for the car. I have a decent job now which supports the mortgage plus 2 of us at a very basic level - few luxuries. Hubby cant always work, in our area jobs are hard to get, but he uses the time at home to do fencing, dig garden beds, build animal shelters, chop firewood, make bread etc. We are learning to grow our food, milk and butcher goats, make cheese etc

If you set your heart and mind on something, you'll get there - sooner or later, one way or the other...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Years ago, I thought I'd retire at some point. But in recent years, due to different developments, stopped considering it as an option...

Yesterday, I was chatting with my DD, who informs me that she is working very hard because "You deserve to retire someday..." I was speechless for a moment, but then conveyed my appreciation at her lofty goal. I insured she didn't feel that to be a real weight she should carry on her shoulders. There is no doubt where my DD's heart is, nonetheless. 

I don't see retirement as an option unless some windfall that occurs. This doesn't concern me, as long as I am functional, and somewhat healthy.


----------



## Nevada

I was going to wait for 65, but it fell together better than I had hoped. I'm retiring now at 62. Being debt-free and owning my home outright made a lot of difference.


----------



## Horseyrider

I hung up my spurs and quit training professionally at 50. I ache almost every day from the cumulative effects of getting kicked, thrown, bolted with, and hit. I still have horses but mine are awesomely gentle and kind, and haven't splattered since I broke my arm in 2007.

DH is 58 and wants to go at least ten more years. I figure as long as he loves his job, is challenged by it, and wants to make the drive, then he should go right ahead. We've talked about when we'll begin taking SS, and I think he's planning to wait as long as possible. Either way, we're not counting on it for much, if anything.

Financially speaking, our investments should make it so we can go on as we have; but I don't mind one bit being frugal. It's just stuff. Health, home, and family are what's important to me.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer

I've been working in the corporate world for 10 years now, salary has been good, but it is the same old stressful grind every day. We've saved a fair bit along the way and ended up with a rental house. My wife has been working part time and doing most of the house work and afternoon kid raising over the past several years but recently started teaching part time at the community college. We're hoping she will be able to move into a full time position which will still give her summers and a nice break over the holidays. When and if she gets benefits, I should be able to transition into a stay at home dad/homesteader and live off of my well educated sugar momma! Not quite retirement, but it should be fun!


----------



## ET1 SS

My employer has a 'High-Year-Tenure' policy. Given my pay-grade I was forced out and onto pension on the month that I completed 20 years with them.

I started working for them at 18. After 6 years I left them and I went to college, then after 4 years of college, I went back to them. 14 years later I hit the High-Year-Tenure date and I was forced onto pension.

I retired at 42.


----------



## tarbe

I retired August 31, 2012 at 54.

Worked the past two months contract doing turnover.

As of yesterday I am officially "not working".

Will take a two month vacation...then likely will find something to do here in Houston until the kids are out of school...about 2 years.

Then I plan to sell the Houston house and move to MO, to start building the homestead in earnest.


Tim


----------



## CherieOH

DH got laid off at 62, which turned out to be a blessing in disguise. We both signed up for early social security and he began receiving his pension as well. We used his unemployment compensation to purchase health insurance. :thumb:


----------



## Mutti

61 years,11 months! Nursing was gonna be the death of me and figured the lessened SS check wouldn't matter if I died early! Best thing I ever did. Son gives me enough reports from the nursing trenches. We do just fine on our retirement income with the farm/garden/animals.


----------



## houndlover

I retired from the same big corporation my husband works for, Intel, at 35, because I had 4 kids under 7 yrs old. Hubby is retiring at the end of 2013 (due to a "deal" being offered by Intel that will give us a $50,000 bonus to spend on health care and other incentives). He will be 64 1/2. He had planned to work until the following July when he turned 65. We have no debt and a healthy amount of savings. However, since we are starting a business this year, I'm not sure he'll ever officially retire, he can't stand being idle. We are both healthy and I finish grad school in June (I am 53). I am not even sure traditional "retirement" exists anymore, seems like everyone we know our age still has "big plans".


----------



## Alex

I retired at age 28 to build log cabin in northern British Columbia, Canada. We had plenty of money from few rentals in California.

Then started milking one cow, by hand because didn't have power -- had too much milk: sold milk to neighbors; they wanted more milk than we had. Figured out pickup truck intake manifold pressure would operate a milking machine - bought 3 more cows; then making more money from cows than real estate: Didn't need the money.

Then moved from homestead to become the biggest dairy farmer in northern BC; sold big dairy farm --moved to Vancouver and started engineering company: Sold it -- now work for purchaser.

Making money sucks â happier on homestead â lots happier.

Still not retired -- or am I (?): we spend 2 months in Vancouver on our boat, and 2 to 4 months (except for some medical issue of family which occasionally postpone time) at homestead â spring summer and winter.

We get Canadian and USA retirement pensions, SS, CPP, and OAS (with claw back) and pay taxes in Canada and usually get refunds from USA. We started collecting those pensions age 62. 

What . . . wait a minute . . . I thought I was 45?

All the best,
Alex


----------



## FussBudget Farm

Next month (Dec 2012) we will be out of debt and not owe anyone in this world a thing, but gratitude. I will be able to retire at 43. Become a mini-farmer....not me the farm. I already have a small backyard chicken flock. In the new year I plan to get a few goats Nigerian Dwarfs and teach myself to make cheese and lotions. We also plan to start a few quail for meat and eggs. I am UBER excited. I am also sure I will be hitting ya'll up for tons of advice.
Christie


----------



## Shrek

ET1 SS said:


> My employer has a 'High-Year-Tenure' policy. Given my pay-grade I was forced out and onto pension on the month that I completed 20 years with them.
> 
> I started working for them at 18. After 6 years I left them and I went to college, then after 4 years of college, I went back to them. 14 years later I hit the High-Year-Tenure date and I was forced onto pension.
> 
> I retired at 42.


Hope you didn't do as my lifer uncle did and come home saying you were a "full fledged hot dog because they finally gave you mustard to go with the pickle suit you had worn for a lifetime". When I said he meant muster not mustard, he said "whatever. I still feel happy as a hotdog in a warm bun" 

Whenever I hear folks talk bad about that line of employment all I can ask is if its so bad why do so many voluntarily renew their employment contracts so many times.


----------



## Antique Mama

I retired 11 months ago at age 56. I hate retirement. I was a school superintendent who loved the kids and took care of teachers and truly believed that I was changing the future. Being an educator is the best job in the whole world. 
But, the state legislature has cut so much funding, that in my final year, I volunteered to take a 92% pay cut, because I felt that the children deserved a quality education from great teachers and adequate supplies. There was no way teachers should lose their jobs because legislators have their priorities messed up.
Financially, it made more sense to retire. 
I miss my 14 hour days of ballgames, visiting classrooms, mentoring, and being part of learning. There is nothing like seeing the light come on in a child's eyes.
Not bitter, just sad.
And lonely.


----------



## Use Less

I retired from public school a few months before my 56th birthday, but I did not retire from teaching (tutor privately) or a deep interest in my field of study


----------



## newcolorado

I retired from paid job at 72 and then a market garden for 3 years. Not enough people came to farmer's market to be worth whils. I drew SS at 70 as could and work. I had things lined up when "boss" got nasty and I quit. But I worked the same job 34 years to fill in my SS and deceased husband's SS was as small as they could pay so no good to me. Foir years it was part time work and finally full time. I was a widow and had to work I knew so could have a retirment in time. I am 81 now. But in small city and I had 3 kids at home. Part time worked but sure does not built us SS or pension.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

Scott SW Ohio said:


> I am not retired yet, but am counting down.
> 
> I have had what is basically an office job for a bit over 18 years. I am 53 now, and have 93 weeks until I turn 55 and reach 20 years on the job. [Yes, I am counting down the weeks, and marking them on my calendar, almost two years out - pitiful, I know.] At 55 with 20 years service I will qualify for some early retirement benefits, including gap insurance.
> 
> But I don't know yet if I actually will retire at 55. I don't hate my job, and the longer I hang in the better our financial cushion will be for the future. I am such a worrywart, I know that when the time comes I will have a hard time pulling the trigger.


Update - since I last posted I have worked a third of the way to my "could retire" date in February 2014. My job still is viable and I continue to save and invest, so our finances look better and better. I still have not figured out when to actually retire - there is a lot to consider - but just knowing that I could retire soon if I decide to has helped my state of mind considerably.


----------



## agmantoo

Retiring has been very evasive for me. I started at 33 and within a few years was back at work. Since then I have "retired" 2 more times but i now work everyday. I like what I do and now plan on working the rest of my healthy days. Having purpose in life is more meaningful to me than just existing each day.


----------



## Intrigue

My wife and I both retired at 55....now we're each 61 and been loving it.

We purchased a very nice waterfront home with a couple acres of land for home gardening and some fruit trees. A boat for fishing with a dock in the backyard although often I don't need the boat. Early summer and late summer/early fall I can catch 3-4lb smallies and 3-5lb walleyes right off my shore and dock. Not unusual in early September to land 6-8 fish in an hour of effort.

We are Canadian, so the winters we tend to "hibernate". No mortgage, no debt, free medical care, of course, and we are healthy. We haven't applied for any government pension funds....saving that till 65.

We both had corporate jobs and both tended to change employers every 5-8 years as we climbed up the corporate ladder. Which means that we don't have any company pension plan. However, in lieu of pension we took the money and invested it in ETFs (mostly Dividend ishares ETFs) and I spend an hour or 2 each day managing these based on a "system" that I developed years ago. We take out a monthly allowance of $4000/mth but considering that the investment portfolio generates about $5-7K/mth in dividend, interest and capital gains income, we certainly have room to take out extra when we want to go on a vacation or buy a "toy".

So far, it's been fun because we manage to keep very busy we all sorts of activities, hobbies and interests. And when I'm not busy, I can have an afternoon snooze.

I have never been the sort of person who likes being defined by my work. Work was not who I am as a person. I hated when people you just met (say at a social function) would shake your hand and bluntly ask "and what do you do". I may have been the Executive Vice-President Sales & Marketing of a major International Corporation, but my answer was always "I'm just a salesperson". I feel sorry for people who define themselves by their jobs. Life is so much more.


----------



## sisterpine

I retired from the police force at 48, moved from Tucson to small town Montana. Got really bored...renting house and having no pet projects. Went back to work, went back to college. Worked for the government till I turned 59 and went out on social security disability. Still paying off the one credit card I have and have a tiny house payment with a VA loan. Came back to Tucson, bought a project house (will be complete in 13) and then will sell and move to the middle of no where and make a stead for myself and the rest of my life. I still cannot sit still so will never really just sit down and watch life go by. I like retirement but I don't plan to stop working.


----------



## Nancy

I always say I've been retired all my life. I'm a stay at home grandma now, work part time sometimes when the fire/water restoration place needs me in winter time. They know I'm busy in garden and yard in spring and summer so they don't call me then. Sometimes I do cleaning for others as well. So I took my "retirement" money at 62. Not much but DH works so we can live.


----------



## caroline13

retired at 57 1/2. now 59. saved up enough for expenses until I reach 62, then will be able to draw ss and pension . means not buying things as i did when working, just the basics, whats needed and find bargains for now. still enjoying just being able to be home, read, watch movies, enjoy being with spouse of 40 years


----------



## TexasAggie

We have not yet retired; however, I retired from the Army Reserve and at 60 started drawing retired pay. I also get an unindexed retirement from my state government work.

We plan to retire Mar 31st of 2014 and move closer to the grandkids.


----------



## Raymond James

I retired from the Army and started immediately working at age 41. I then changed jobs so that I worked for a local Public Health Department Two years ago age 52 I stopped working /retired so I could spend time traveling with my wife while her health was still good. She is currently 67 I am 54. 

We have health insurance thru the Army Tricare so that makes it very easy to do. No retirement payments from IRA with the Health Department yet. But we have two retired military pays and the wife's SS. More than enough for us. 

Bought the farm and rented it out while on Active Duty wished we had found it earlier. We had bills and vehicles paid off, live stock and equipment/ tools. 

This past fall I had several Health Departments ask me to work a couple weeks/months for them. Training some new employees for them and caching up on their backlog. Expect to be working part of 2014 at least for a couple weeks filling in for a woman taking maternity leave and teaching some classes for them. 

I "work" by helping out neighbors, they often hire me to haul things for them or we trade/barter tools/labor. However I only do things when I want to I turn down about 4 out of 5 hauling jobs. 

I do not expect things to change until I am much older. Raising livestock for sale/use, raising most of our own vegetables / fruits and selling/giving to charity what we cannot use, continuing to drive/haul for neighbors and teaching/working part time/ seasonally for local Health Departments. 

My plan was to always get a piece of property early, get fruit trees established and fences in. Raise most of our own food while working part time. I think it has gone well so far. 

I would make a suggestion look at property near an Amish community. You an do a lot of barter with them for work there is no way you can do by yourself. You most likely would want a pickup truck for your own use. remember it doesn't have to be new. Once you got the truck another 3 to 7 thousand for a couple of used trailers : 20 foot bumper pull Livestock, 20 to 30 foot bumper pull flat bed for hauling and you will never be idol. 

I know several people who have gotten a 3/4 or 1 ton van and some trailers to haul people and luggage./ freight. 

Other part time/seasonal jobs out here in rural America that a reasonably healthy person could do: Bus Driver, Mail delivery , harvest worker driving a tractor or grain truck, school aid.


----------



## Use Less

A few months shy of 56 after a long public school career. I continue to tutor two or three days a week for a pretty good hourly fee.


----------



## swinters

Very interesting thread. I retired from my original job at 55 and did contract work overseas for a couple of years but as things became more unstable I became more convinced that home was the place to be. I'll be 60 in a few days (Christmas day) so hopefully still have quite a few more plantings and harvestings ahead of me. My wife quit full-time work and went part-time so that she could spend periods of time with me overseas but when we decided to settle down she went back to full time. Now I take care of the place, the livestock, and have dinner ready for her when she comes in the door after work (She says that she doesn't know why we didn't do it this way sooner!). I also do RV rebuilds for a little extra change. I buy old, neglected ones and strip them down and build them back up better than new.


----------



## big rockpile

55 started drawing Pension from Bakery.

big rockpile


----------



## ceresone

Glad to see you back, Rock, missed you.
Can you ever retire from a farm? retired 3 times from working outside home--last at 68


----------



## susieneddy

hopefully next yr


----------



## Evons hubby

I gradually retired... doing less and less over a period of 3 or 4 years as my physical condition deteriorated. I was 58 when SS finally recognized that I was no longer capable of earning a living and granted me disability. I had filed for it at 55.... but hadnt really been able to do much since the cancer treatments when I was 52. I had always hoped to not have to retire until at least in my 70s if then... but life handed me different plans.


----------



## sisterpine

I retired on dissability at 59 though I really thought I would continue to work as a private therapist much longers. My health had other ideas...go figure. I am pretty happily retired waiting to find and make my final homestead in Az. Welcome back BRP


----------



## bentleywarren

I quit working for other people 11 months ago, when I turned 61. At that time, I started working full time for myself. My lifelong ambition has been to own a small farm/homestead, and become as self-sufficient as I can be. I spent 40 years working toward that goal. I now have a couple of pensions that are enough to survive on, and I finally have 80+ acres and a house paid for. Along the way, I managed to buy a couple of old tractors and a few implements, and I have a few head of cattle on the cleared portion of the land. When I retired, I started working full time trying to build and develop my homestead. The last few months have been spent building a barn/workshop, and drilling a well, as well as constructing a fence around 3.5 acres that will be my horticultural area (vegetables, fruits, etc). I don't ever plan to quit work and really "retire". As long as God grants me the health, I will keep working (playing) until I can't do any more.


----------



## TheMartianChick

Hubby will stop working in 13 months, just before his 57th birthday. I've been semi-retired for the past couple of years and will be 44 at that time. We never really counted down the days to retirement in the past, because we didn't have a hard and fast date selected. Now, I notice that hubby seems to be counting down and I'm willing the time to go by quickly. We've been planning the next phase of our lives for many years and now we are ready to execute it! It is pretty exciting, though it still doesn't include a homestead. We want to be able to travel and plan to spend the winter months in a warmer climate each year.


----------



## greenmcdonalds

Will retire at 55 on Feb. 13th. 2014. Not a dime in the bank. But I do have small business, only need $250.00 a month. Been in nursing for elderly for 25+yrs. and what I have seen makes me retire. I think the world should go to work in the 50's. Have time to travel and live life in the early years. Sue


----------



## lonepine

I retired from the workforce at 49 after planning to do so for four years. I worked all the overtime I could get, cut back on my spending and found upon retirement that my cost of living was way less than I would have thought. I enjoyed my career but love retirement. I was a lineman and worked off spurs in remote areas in the north so the conditions were pretty rugged. I saw fellow workers who stayed on till 60 if they were not disabled with injuries who were just plain worn out. I always lived simply and followed the advice of an old buddy of mine to take 15% of my gross salary each pay check and put it into a safe investment. I did this throughout my career and was stunned to see how much accumulated both in terms of capital and interest when I too stock of my situation at age 45. I quite agree with SageLady.


----------



## tarbe

tarbe said:


> I retired August 31, 2012 at 54.
> 
> Worked the past two months contract doing turnover.
> 
> As of yesterday I am officially "not working".
> 
> Will take a two month vacation...then likely will find something to do here in Houston until the kids are out of school...about 2 years.
> 
> Then I plan to sell the Houston house and move to MO, to start building the homestead in earnest.
> 
> 
> Tim



Well, this is funny....and no longer accurate!

I got sucked back into full-time regular employment November 4, 2013.

The company I retired from made me an offer my wife would not let me refuse. Back in the rat race...at least until both kids are out of school.

Daughter has one more semester of Law School. Son has about 1.5 years and he will have his degree and his Paramedic Cert.

So Missouri will have to wait a couple years max (hopefully). 


Tim


----------



## NorthernMich

58 took a 5 year buy out


----------



## TexasAggie

On March 31st, I'll have been defending my country for over 47 years and 12 days. - Mostly in the Reserves and as a civilian.


----------



## farmerj

I retired at age 41 from the guard.

I still do a civilian job working for myself now.

A normal trucker will drive 110,000 to 120,000 miles.

I only drove 80,000 miles last year. Made the same pay. Working smarter, not harder now.


----------



## murpheyw

Wife I retired together at 37. We are now 39. We made very wise decisions early on in our 20 years of marriage. Keys for financial freedom for us were;

No divorce
No college debt
High savings rate ( At its highest 76%)
Lived on no more than $3000 a month ever
Bought used, good quality everything.
Had a great family support system.

Will


----------



## tarbe

murpheyw said:


> Wife I retired together at 37. We are now 39. We made very wise decisions early on in our 20 years of marriage. Keys for financial freedom for us were;
> 
> No divorce
> No college debt
> High savings rate ( At its highest 76%)
> Lived on no more than $3000 a month ever
> Bought used, good quality everything.
> Had a great family support system.
> 
> Will


That's a pretty good game-plan there!


----------



## Bast

44 - I hated the word "disabled" and always felt that there was always something I could do. I finally had to stop fighting it and get used to the life of leisure.

100% Disabled Vet right here, but retirement sure was boring until I found a little place out in the middle of Missouri. Boredom alleviated


----------



## imautoparts

I am like you Bast, I had to accept disability in my late 40s. I am now 54.

I'm somewhat glad it happened though, as dealing with the issues of retirement is not an easy thing. I imagine waiting till I was 65 or so would have made the transition even worse. Remaining productive enough to maintain my self esteem has been the biggest challenge. I'm not much of a 'volunteer', so it has been very hard to establish a healthy routine.

Fortunately there is a large mental health community center here in town with wonderful benefits and plenty of things needing done when I am well enough to participate.

Fixed income is a long-term issue of course, but I don't feel 'broke' (I've always been a saver, and even manage to put away a bit from my disability most months.


----------



## Wolf mom

70 y/o and back to work part time coordinating volunteers. I'd be volunteering at the same place if I hadn't been offered the job.


----------



## imautoparts

mnn2501 said:


> I'm 56 and been counting down for about 1 year now.
> 
> Looking to retire at 68 -- 67 is full retirement for me, but because my wife is 4.5 years younger than me I need to keep her insurance going until she is 63.5 - then Cobra coverage will take her to 65 and medicare.


I can't be the only one that initially read that as "45 years younger than me", can I?

LOL

To stay on the original thread, regarding retirement and assets, possessions and even our beloved homes, Confucious said it best. "A wise (person) is prepared to lose his luggage a few times during the journey of life."


----------



## our1homestead

I have never had to work much. Have been very blessed. Raised our children and did a lot of volunteer work on military bases and wildlife refuges. Hubby retired from the military at 53 just recently.


----------



## poppy

I drew up a plan to retire at 55. In order for me to so that, my wife had to work till age 92. She objected to my plan (she is hard to get along with), so I worked until age 58. Been retired (mostly) for 8 years and the transition was hard for me. I felt useless and so I started doing a little work for myself. I'm gradually learning to live the retired lifestyle and will admit the hours are good.


----------



## TheMartianChick

poppy said:


> I drew up a plan to retire at 55. In order for me to so that, my wife had to work till age 92. She objected to my plan (she is hard to get along with), so I worked until age 58. Been retired (mostly) for 8 years and the transition was hard for me. I felt useless and so I started doing a little work for myself. I'm gradually learning to live the retired lifestyle and will admit the hours are good.


When hubby retires, we will likely be doing a little of this :duel: and a little of that :catfight: as we seek to work out our roles in the house.

I'd imagine that your wife did a little of this :bash: to you when you presented your plan to retire at 55!


----------



## Oma2three

Martian Chick this is funny and so true .It does take time to get used to having a retired hubby under your feet, especially when it starts in the winter But honestly it 's not bad .In our case I still worked a few hours a week,plus we had a baby grandson to watch


----------



## TheMartianChick

We had a bit of a trial run in December . Hubby saved up 4 weeks of vacation time and took it all at once. We didn't kill each other... I figured that was a good start! We both have a few outside interests of our own, so we will probably be alright in retirement. We plan to spend a portion of our winter in a warmer climate, so we won't be cooped up inside for months on end.


----------



## TexasAggie

TexasAggie said:


> We have not yet retired; however, I retired from the Army Reserve and at 60 started drawing retired pay. I also get an unindexed retirement from my state government work.
> 
> We plan to retire Mar 31st of 2014 and move closer to the grandkids.


 Now changed to April 30.


----------



## TMTex

I hope to retire at age 62 1/2, as soon as Social Security kicks in. It won't pay much, but it'll hopefully cover property taxes and maybe part of a car payment. 

I hope to be able to continue supporting my wife with my 401(k) and producing our own basic food needs. I figure raising rabbits, talapia and some veggies should help offset the loss of income. We have a small place in the country that's paid for and another next to it that'll be paid for soon. I hope to combine those into one lot.

We'll probably sell our house in town and move out there before long. I hope it works out.


----------



## Roadking

I retired at 34. Worked since I was 12, labor, carpentry, accounting. I invested in a business or two, and created 2 businesses of my own. Started to get tired of our once country like area became more suburbs and the traffic, plus being pretty much on call 24/7. 
Sold all the businesses and interests, put the house on the market (that was our goof...took 7 years to sell in a very HIGH tax area) and moved to our vacation home. Quickly realized it was a good vacation home, but living there full time, we would have killed each other.
Wife and I planned from our wedding how to be able to retire and raise our kids together.
I still have my hobbies that present a stream of income when I feel like it, and wife has 2 businesses that beg her constantly to come work for them, so if needed, we could get back into the work force. Just don't want to.
I'm now 42.

Matt


----------



## TxGypsy

You beat me by a year Matt. I retired at 35. I'm also 42. Pretty cool!


----------



## notwyse

I am semi retired. I am 58. Divorced for 20 years. Started basically from scratch at that time. I became a nurse... And saved as much as possible. I severed from my CV company about a year ago to access my 401k and invested in real estate. I have a very modest income from that. I have no health insurance. Nor will I have until forced. I have good health and a wealth of practical knowledge that I am hoping keeps me out of trouble. If you wish to get free you need to first get used to the idea that you will be living a very different lifestyle than most.


----------



## TxGypsy

I agree notwyse. I could not have retired and lived a 'standard American lifestyle'. The key was to live very frugally and use less than I had coming in. Fortunately things will snowball if managed correctly.


----------



## logbuilder

I retired 3 years ago at 55. That had been my plan since my 20s. I was always a compulsive saver and that helped a lot.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

Scott SW Ohio said:


> I am not retired yet, but am counting down.
> 
> I have had what is basically an office job for a bit over 18 years. I am 53 now, and have 93 weeks until I turn 55 and reach 20 years on the job. [Yes, I am counting down the weeks, and marking them on my calendar, almost two years out - pitiful, I know.] At 55 with 20 years service I will qualify for some early retirement benefits, including gap insurance.
> 
> But I don't know yet if I actually will retire at 55. I don't hate my job, and the longer I hang in the better our financial cushion will be for the future. I am such a worrywart, I know that when the time comes I will have a hard time pulling the trigger.


 I posted the above almost two years ago and this thread is still going, so here's an update:

I just turned 55 and celebrated my 20 year work anniversary. My 401(k) has improved a bunch, and I am getting increasing income from stock dividends and rental property, so finances are looking good. But I am not ready to retire. My company is healthy and expanding, we have more work than ever, and I get a lot of satisfaction from being part of the team there. Plus, part of my plan for retirement is to downsize and I am not ready to let loose of the big, impractical but charming house we live in (that's the "creepy Gothic mansion" I refer to in some of my posts). 

So I am resetting the clock and I now plan to retire at 60, which is five years from now. My company offers a flexible part-time option, so I may decrease my hours in stages as I get closer to my retirement date.


----------



## TheMartianChick

Good for you, Scott! That's what retirement savings is all about! It gives you the flexibility to make decisions that fit your lifestyle. For some, it means lounging in the sun and playing shuffleboard. For others, it means hanging onto the "creepy Gothic mansion." There's something out there for everyone!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Scott SW Ohio said:


> My 401(k) has improved a bunch, and I am getting increasing income from stock dividends and rental property, so finances are looking good.


 Even though you are five years out, you might want to look at your 401K and consider moving from stocks to bonds. That would protect you from a roller coaster downturn in the market, should it occur. Best wishes.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

Scott SW Ohio said:


> I posted the above almost two years ago and this thread is still going, so here's an update:
> 
> I just turned 55 and celebrated my 20 year work anniversary. My 401(k) has improved a bunch, and I am getting increasing income from stock dividends and rental property, so finances are looking good. But I am not ready to retire. My company is healthy and expanding, we have more work than ever, and I get a lot of satisfaction from being part of the team there. Plus, part of my plan for retirement is to downsize and I am not ready to let loose of the big, impractical but charming house we live in (that's the "creepy Gothic mansion" I refer to in some of my posts).
> 
> So I am resetting the clock and I now plan to retire at 60, which is five years from now. My company offers a flexible part-time option, so I may decrease my hours in stages as I get closer to my retirement date.


Zombie thread alert!

I posted in this thread a couple of times, long ago. Update - Now I am 59 and still working at my same good job. Earlier this month we sold our big house for a good profit and moved into a small house a few blocks away. As a result we are debt free, our expenses are dramatically lower and retirement savings are beyond what I thought we would need. 

Next week I transition to a part-time work schedule. I still plan to retire early next year when I turn 60, or a little before that. In the meantime I will have more time to spend at our neglected project house in the country where I can grow a garden, cut wood, mow grass, fix things and pretend to be a homesteader. Things seem to be working out.


----------



## pixiedoodle

RETIRED AT 67 FROM SCHOOL KITCHEN AS MY LAST JOB FOR 15 YRS. FOR THAT I GET A WHOPPING $115 A MTH FROM KPERS.... ALMOST ENOUGHT TO BUY A WEEK OR 2 WORTH OF GROCERIES OR PAY THE ELECTRIC BILL 1 MONTH IN THE WINTER....YIPPEE...BETTER THAN A KICK IN THE PANTS , I RECKON.


----------



## Wolf mom

Retire? I'm still working at 73, but this time round, I'm not getting paid. It's all volunteer work.


----------



## gerold

Wolf mom said:


> Retire? I'm still working at 73, but this time round, I'm not getting paid. It's all volunteer work.


Retire? Right I will not retire till I can't work any more.
Retired from major oil company. Worked as Engineer. Money each month taken out of my check for stocks in the company. They match every stock bought. At the time of retirement good bit money invested in that company.
Sold all the stock and bought a machine shop in Ca. Very good contract came with the shop. Made microwave parts for a big company. Sold that company after 5 years.
Retired to farm I had in Missouri. For the past 7 years raised farm animals. I have a lot of land with more trees then I will ever be able to harvest. I have two men who saw down the trees and saw up large timbers on my sawmill. Have a contract with a company that builds log cabins. I supply them with large timbes used for the under pinning for the wall of the log cabins.
I do take off 30 days a year and go fishing in Florida and California for 30 Plus days.

Its a job keeping up this big farm. I like work and enjoy living in the country.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Farmerjack41

Mandatory retirement at age 60 from law enforcement. That was 16 yrs ago, still farming, but am down to 80 acres of hay. 25 yrs ago was farming as much as 320 acres. Don't know what I would do with my time if did not play farmer. Have a decent size garden and sell root crops out of it. Am able to travel in my motor home, mostly during winter months.

Sent from my VK700 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

Scott SW Ohio said:


> Zombie thread alert!
> 
> I posted in this thread a couple of times, long ago. Update - Now I am 59 and still working at my same good job. Earlier this month we sold our big house for a good profit and moved into a small house a few blocks away. As a result we are debt free, our expenses are dramatically lower and retirement savings are beyond what I thought we would need.
> 
> Next week I transition to a part-time work schedule. I still plan to retire early next year when I turn 60, or a little before that. In the meantime I will have more time to spend at our neglected project house in the country where I can grow a garden, cut wood, mow grass, fix things and pretend to be a homesteader. Things seem to be working out.


I have been happily working four day weeks since my last post and had been set to retire early next year at 60. But my company really wanted me to stay on, and offered a three day week with one day in the office and the rest worked at home - a pretty irresistible deal! So starting March first I will be semi-retired with that new schedule, and I am pretty happy about it. All my benefits will continue, along with enough salary to pay the bills and keep saving besides. But my commute in and out of the city will nearly vanish and I will have an extra day a week to do my homesteading stuff. Very cool.

I still do expect to retire completely at some point but I am thinking my new semi-retired arrangement might be the best of both worlds, for now.

I really enjoyed rereading this thread and would love updates from those of you who posted previously. How are your retirement plans progressing?


----------



## CKelly78z

Scott, we can all hope for the gradual slow down that your company is allowing...very cool.

I will be 54 in a few months, and have a pretty solid plan to retire at 62 with a large 401K, a 28 year pension, and early SS for both my wife, and I. My wife was finally rewarded for all her hard work, and got a 66% raise last year, and I told her she needed to work a few more years to help the portfolio, and pay off a home equity loan, and get both kids out of the house/through college.


----------



## Fishindude

Left the full time job thing end of last year, I was 58.
Play around with lots of farm work, but on my own terms and schedule. If the fish are biting or mushrooms are up the work can wait.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Will be retiring from the job this spring at 59 and a half. Then move to the homestead where I'll likely work harder than I have in the last 25 years.

WWW


----------



## AmericanStand

Well there’s some great blast from the past names on this thread...,..


----------



## roadless

I doubt that I will ever retire.


----------



## GTX63

I'll retire when I'm too weak to push the coffin lid back up.


----------



## pixiedoodle

68....shud have kept working another few yrs and saved it all


----------



## alida

I hoped to retire next year at 60, but things happened in the way of some unexpected BIG outlays in money, and it would be financially better for me to wait two years,until I'm 62. I'm still trying to live on what my projected pension will be in say two years, to make sure it's doable. If my company offered me a deal such as Scott's did, a three or four day work week, I'd jump on that and stay longer. I just want a little more time "off".


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Haven’t. Don’t plan to.


----------



## ydderf

Sold a business in 2000 and bought this place (small mobile home park) as a semi retirement gig. I worried about becoming a drunk if I had nothing to do. I am now 67 this place is for sale and we will retire to a small farm we bought in DEC  . I am bored and we both are tired of being landlords!! I farmed and worked off farm as a young man right up untill my divorce. I have no desire to sit and watch the world go by plenty of time for that when I'm dead, I will admit I move slower then I did as a young man.


----------



## red1

AngieM2 said:


> I'm approaching that retirement age in a few years and wondering at what age did you retire.
> 
> And in this case, I'm probably talking more of those that worked in an office or other "establishment" that is not your own business or farm.
> 
> Did you start counting down at about age 60 or earlier?


55..It just worked out for me..Had saved and worked the last 20 years in aerospace..well paid..


----------



## weaselfire

55. Early retirement because my job was eliminated. They let me stay six months to hit my date and collect a pension. Haven't looked back.

Jeff


----------



## Esteban29304

I retired at 50, due to medical issues .


----------



## TheMartianChick

red1 said:


> 55..It just worked out for me..Had saved and worked the last 20 years in aerospace..well paid..


This is sort of off-topic but I was curious as to what you did in aerospace, Red. My degrees are in aeronautical science and a good portion of my coursework is applicable to aerospace. I enjoy hearing about the types of work that exist within the field.


----------



## pixiedoodle

AGE 68 AFTER 15 YRS OF ELEMENTARY KITCHEN MANAGER, WORKER & BAKER.


----------



## vickinell

I retired Wednesday, age 70. I taught in a Christian school 9 1/2 years, worked at a real estate, oil company for 5 years, 1 year at my daughter 's day care, and for the last 13 years as a teacher's aide in life skills.


----------



## alida

vickinell said:


> I retired Wednesday, age 70. I taught in a Christian school 9 1/2 years, worked at a real estate, oil company for 5 years, 1 year at my daughter 's day care, and for the last 13 years as a teacher's aide in life skills.


Congratulations Vickinell on retiring this week! 
One of my friends gave notice that she's retiring on Labor Day (notice is for the pension paperwork). She told me that now that it's barely 3 1/2 months away every day at work seems twice as long to her! And she loves her work. She'll turn 63 just after retiring and is not opposed to working part time in the future but plans to NOT do so for at least a year.


----------



## whiterock

Good job, vickinell


----------



## Oxankle

Vickinell: Retirement will be the best job you ever had, and you'll like your boss.


----------



## oceantoad

Vickinell, enjoy, have a great time.


----------



## whistech

Congratulations Vickinell! Enjoy your new found freedom.


----------



## dsmythe

vickinell said:


> I retired Wednesday, age 70. I taught in a Christian school 9 1/2 years, worked at a real estate, oil company for 5 years, 1 year at my daughter 's day care, and for the last 13 years as a teacher's aide in life skills.


Vickinell;
I wish we had a "WOW" button.
My friends told me to get all done that I needed Before I retire because I would not have enough time after wards............they are right! I wish you a GREAT retirement along with everyone else. Dsmythe


----------



## Sniper

53. After 31 years in education. Now I work on my little farm and do what I like. God has been good to us.


----------

